# Golf Pride multi-compound whiteout



## thecraw (Apr 2, 2012)

The new member of the multi-compound family is quite simply sensational. The whiteout as its known feels and performs even better than the original multi-compound grip. It may just be me but the white portion of the grip feels softer and "tackier" than the black model.

The comfort and feel that this grip offers is incredible. At ten pounds a pop its not cheap but its certainly worth it in my opinion, I'm really impressed with it after one practice session and I'll be going back for another tomorrow for my driver.

Whiteout is certainly miles better than the Iomic grip on my driver and on the evidence of one session today its well ahead of the original multi-compound and others such as Lamkin crossline cords etc.

I'd recommend you try these if your looking for new grips and are after the best.

:thup: top banana:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Driver fitted out too.  

Champion:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2012)

I only use ribbed grips, the red multicompound is available ribbed but all the others are round. It's becoming quite difficult to find a decent ribbed grip, GolfPride stopped doing them in the V55 which was my favoured one. 

If they bring out a ribbed version of the Whiteout then I'll gladly trial it


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The new member of the multi-compound family is quite simply sensational. The whiteout as its known feels and performs even better than the original multi-compound grip. It may just be me but the white portion of the grip feels softer and "tackier" than the black model.

The comfort and feel that this grip offers is incredible. At ten pounds a pop its not cheap but its certainly worth it in my opinion, I'm really impressed with it after one practice session and I'll be going back for another tomorrow for my driver.

Whiteout is certainly miles better than the Iomic grip on my driver and on the evidence of one session today its well ahead of the original multi-compound and others such as Lamkin crossline cords etc.

I'd recommend you try these if your looking for new grips and are after the best.

:thup: top banana:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was certain you raved about the Iomic grip too, this whiteout must be good


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I was certain you raved about the Iomic grip too, this whiteout must be good
		
Click to expand...

Iomic is ok, but its not a patch on the whiteout. Honestly, the whiteout is the best grip I've ever used by a long way.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 7, 2012)

At ten pounds a pop its not cheap but its certainly worth it in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Â£6.95 @ Gamola Golf.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Â£6.95 @ Gamola Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Plus minimum of Â£2.50 p+p.


----------

